# Neues MTB kaufen



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

mein MTB ist nun echt am schrotten, hatte nunauch viele Jahre Pause gemacht. Mein MTB hatte ich mir mal mit 15 oder so gekauft war ein BULLS FS Emduro...für den Anfang hatte es gereicht. Nun schaue ich immer nach Giant..also ich bretter gerne durch den Wald,springe auch was und nehme jeden weg der es irgendwie möglich macht...nun bin ich auf ein Bike gestoßen von 2011 wohl restposten o.ä. wieder ein Bulls Wild Card UVP 899 ist für 600 nun zu bekommen. Bulls hat ja aber irgendwie einen schlechten namen bekommen. Lohnen sich also die 600 euro für das Bulls Bike oder ist es weggeworfenes Geld für meine Art zu biken? wäre euch echt dankbar für meinungen vorallem fachliche..

Lieben Gruß,

Die Frauke


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Vllt noch ein paar Eckdaten:

Rahmenform: Fully

Rahmengröße: 48
Rahmen: 7005 Aluminium
Gabel: Suntour XCM-V3 HLO, 100 mm, lockout
Dämpfer: Tough Shox MA
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore 24-speed
Umwerfer: Shimano Altus
Schalthebel: Shimano Alivio
Kurbelradgarnitur: Shimano Acera, 42-32-22 Zähne
Kassette: Shimano, 11-32 Zähne
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc, 180/160 mm
Bremshebel: Tektro Auriga Comp
Naben: Formula
Speichen: stainless
Felgen: STYX DDM-1, disc
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25, 57-559
Lenker: STYX, Aluminium
Griffe: Bulls
Sattelstütze: STYX, starr

Extras: Fully mit lockout Federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Frauke,

erst mal ein paar Gegenfragen: was wÃ¤re dein Budget (maximal) fÃ¼r das neue Rad?
Bist du schon ein paar RÃ¤der beim HÃ¤ndler probegefahren, um ein GefÃ¼hl zu bekommen, welche Art Bike dir Ã¼berhaupt zusagt?
Es gibt ja mittlerweile so viele verschiedene Kategorien von FahrrÃ¤dern, dass man teilweise gar nicht mehr mit kommt bei der Entwicklung: CC-Hardtails, AM/FR-Hardtails, CC-Fullies, Touren-Fullies, Enduro-Fullies, Downhill-Bikes... mittlerweile auch noch mit 26'', 27,5'' oder 29'' LaufrÃ¤dern... Alle diese Bikes unterscheiden sich teils extrem in ihrem Fahrverhalten.
Da ist es schon sehr schwierig, per Forum zu einem Bike zu raten, wenn du noch nicht mal eine Angabe machst, was fÃ¼r eine "Kategorie" du bevorzugst. Das musst du durch praktisches Ausprobieren fÃ¼r dich selbst entscheiden. 
Durch den Wald brettern wir ja alle gerne, das geht mit vielen RÃ¤dern 

Gerade als Wieder-Einsteigerin solltest du imho kein SchnÃ¤ppchen aus dem Internet-Ramschangebot kaufen, sondern dir erst mal ein Bild von den MÃ¶glichkeiten machen, die es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt. Das geht nur durch Probieren, Probieren, Probieren. Und schÃ¶n den Meterstab mitnehmen, und die RÃ¤der, die dir vom FahrgefÃ¼hl besonders gut zusagen, ausmessen. So bekommst du am ehesten ein GefÃ¼hl, um Geo-Tabellen "interpretieren" zu kÃ¶nnen. Wenn du ganz viele Probefahrten gemacht hast, kannst du dann vielleicht auch nach Internet-SchnÃ¤ppchen suchen... oder du kaufst einfach gleich beim HÃ¤ndler 

Hast du einen Bekannten, der/die sich gut auskennt, und idealer Weise vielleicht schon etwas lÃ¤nger und intensiver biked? Es wÃ¤re sicher vorteilhaft, so jemanden mitzunehmen, wenn du Probefahrten machst. Die Beratung beim HÃ¤ndler ist leider in manchen FÃ¤llen nicht ganz so gut, bzw. auf eher auf "verkaufen" ausgerichtet, als darauf, den Kunden glÃ¼cklich zu machen.

Zum Bulls: ich wÃ¼rde sagen rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
FÃ¼r ein vernÃ¼nftiges Fully, das auch eine Zeit lang SpaÃ macht, musst du schon eher min. 1200-1500â¬ einkalkulieren. Wenn dein Budget niedriger ist, wÃ¼rde ich eher zum Hardtail greifen und darauf achten, dass es eine solide Ausstattung hat (was man von dem Bulls, das du rausgesucht hast, nicht behaupten kann). Lieber ein gutes Hardtail als ein schlecht funktionierendes Fully.

Viel SpaÃ beim Testen


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2013)

Vergiss es. Das ist ein billiges "Racefully" (und diese Bezeichnung ist eigentlich eine Beleidigung für richtige Racefullys) mit dem Gewicht eines Enduros. Das Ding hat ja über 15 kg!
Wenn Du springen willst, dann etwas mit mehr Federweg und Felgen, Kurbeln, Naben, ect. die das aushalten.
Wenn Du vernünftig schalten willst, keinen Altus/Alivio/Acera-Schaltmüll (sowas wird an City- und Treckingrädern montiert), wenigstens SLX.
Die Bremse war 2007 mal ganz gut, aber die Technik schreitet voran, es gibt bessere.
Die Reifen sind ebenfalls eher was für Treckingräder.

Für den Preis ist allerdings nicht mehr zu erwarten. Ich würde im Bikemarkt nach einem etwas besser ausgestatten und gepflegten Gebrauchten schauen wenn das Budget nicht mehr hergibt und es ein Fully sein soll.


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Frauke,

zu dem Bulls:

Das Geld würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben wollen.
Die Schaltkomponeten sind so die Einfachsten die man beommen kann. Würde ich vlt an ein Citybike montieren aber nicht solch einem.
Als nächstes würde ich persönlich die Bremsen direkt ersetzen- meiner Meinung nach auch absolut nichts besonderes....
Ist jetzt die Frage wie rasant Du fährst. Wie beschrieben sind auch Sprünge dabei und Du nimmst alles mit was sich befahren lässt. Hier würde ich wohl auch in eine andere Gabel und in einen anderen Dämpfer investieren. Bei den Felgen könnte ich jetzt weiter machen.....  

Wie Du siehst käme hier einiges an Kosten dazu und daher lohnt es sich nicht.
Schau doch lieber mal in den Bikemarkt, dort wirst Du bestimmt was besseres finden können. Und wenn es kein Fully sein muss ein Hardtail, damit lernt man besonders viel die Technik für den Anfang 

Das ist aber auch nur meine eigene Meinung. Wenn das jemand anders sieht, nehme ich das gerne auf  

Viele Grüße!!!!​


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Hey,

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten. ja nun steh ich da wieder mit meinem talent, diese ganzen technischen sachen sagen mir gar nichts =( bin halt eher der fahrer habe mich allerdings auch noch nie mit solchen dingen auseinander gesetzt. 

mein budget würde bei 700-900 euro liegen erstmal, wer weiß ob ich wieder nur 2 jahre spaß dran habe.

welche räder, sofern es möglich ist könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen? wollte heute nachmittag mal ein paar händler abfahren...bulls werde ich nun natürlich vermeiden...hier gibt es ansonsten giant, focus und stevens


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

Eine Marke zu empfehlen ist schwer!
Es gibt Bike-Marken wie Sand am Meer, und viele machen gute Bikes. 

Generell würde ich mich wie schon oben erwähnt in der angepeilten Preisregion bei den Hardtails umschauen. Da bekommst du einfach "mehr" Fahrrad fürs Geld, und der Spaß ist zudem noch wartungsärmer (da keine Lager im Hinterbau und kein Dämpfer, die kaputt gehen können.

Bei den Komponenten sind in der Preisregion meistens Teile von Shimano verbaut. Hier würde ich darauf achten, dass es wenigstens Shimano Deore ist, und keine ganz "namenlosen" Komponenten. 
Bei Shimano ist die Staffelung der Komponenten von weniger wertig nach hochwertig so: Deore - LX/ SLX - XT - XTR
XTR und XT wirst du in der Preisregion nicht erwarten können. Wenn, dann höchstens ein vereinzeltes XT-Teil als "Blender". Deore oder SLX könnte aber gerne dran sein.

Bei den Bremsen solltest du darauf achten, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen zu bekommen. Mit einer aktuellen Shimano-Bremse bist du da auch gut dabei. Hayes und Tektro sind eher in der Billig-Ecke beheimatet und haben doch oftmals einen zweifelhaften Ruf. 

Federgabel wird wahrscheinlich irgendwas von Suntour oder RockShox verbaut sein. Versuche beim Probefahren mal, ein wenig "durchzufedern" (also einfach mit dem Gewicht drauffallen lassen) und auch mal den ein- oder anderen Bordstein hoch- und runter zu rollen, um zu schauen, ob die Gabel einigermaßen anspricht.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für Versender-Hardtails, die ich für recht vernünftig ausgestattet halte für den Preis:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3002#tab-reiter2
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_21546_.htm
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...3004-Ambition/SubProducts/03004-Ambition-0001

Der Haken dabei: wenn du nicht zufällig in der Nähe der "Zentrale" der Versender wohnst, ist Probefahren schwierig. 
Die Versender bekommen die recht gute Ausstattung zu recht niedrigen Preisen halt unter anderem dadurch hin, dass sie sich den "Zwischenhändler" sparen. Die Ausstattungen solltest du also nicht bei einem Händler-Bike erwarten, sondern eher als Obergrenze bzw. "Referenz" sehen.

Ein relativ günstiger Hersteller, den es auch bei vielen Händlern vor Ort gibt wäre Cube. Ein Beispiel:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CLP-mPX1x7cCFYS_3godUxcARA

Die ganzen Bikes, die ich verlinkt habe, sind aber eher CC-Hardtails. Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "springen" meinst. Wenn du gebaute Strecken fahren willst und größere Sprünge machen willst, wäre das nicht das richtige für dich. Das sind eher Bikes fürs Touren fahren auf Natur-Trails.
Das Budget macht's halt schwierig, was anderes als Einsteiger-CC Hardtails zu finden, die "neu" ins Preislimit passen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich beim Probefahren nicht zu sehr auf eine Kategorie beschränken, sondern ganz ergebnisoffen mal alles durchprobieren. Also auch mal auf ein eigentlich viel zu teures Fully draufsetzen. Könnte durchaus sein, dass du hinterher sagst, dass dir das viel besser taugt. Wenn du dir dann sicher bist, was du genau "brauchst" oder willst, kann man immer noch bei gebrauchten Rädern schauen, ob sich da nicht was findet, was dann auch ins Budget passt ... sofern Gebraucht-Kauf für dich in Frage käme.


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fuji-Panic-Comp-Mountainbike____391102.html

wie wäre es damit?


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

zum Einkaufen würde mir der Gepäckträger fehlen. 



Versteh mich nicht falsch, man kann damit mit Sicherheit auch irgendwie Spaß haben im Wald. Die ganzen Dört-Kiddies machen's vor. Aber persönlich würde ich schon ein wenig "edlere" Ausstattung bevorzugen, damit der Spaß nicht gleich daran scheitert, dass auf der Abfahrt die Bremse nicht bremst. 

Wenn du mal näher spezifizieren würdest, was du mit dem Rad tun willst, könnte man dir sicher was vorschlagen. Unter durch den Wald brettern und was springen kann ich mir leider nicht so viel vorstellen.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß beim TESTEN!


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier:


http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-6-0-Shimano_id_21564_.htm

Oder

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-6-0_id_21704_.htm

Fände ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. 
Dein max. lag bei 900  wenn Du bis 999 gehen würdest dann käme auch das Ladybike in Frage:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-7-0_id_18410_.htm

Würde mir jetzt so spontan einfallen und die für 999  haben schon die Reba Federgabel an Board die sehr gute Dienste verrichtet 

Was meinen die anderen dazu? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ......
> Die ganzen Bikes, die ich verlinkt habe, sind aber eher CC-Hardtails. *Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "springen" meinst. *Wenn du gebaute Strecken fahren willst und größere Sprünge machen willst, wäre das nicht das richtige für dich. Das sind eher Bikes fürs Touren fahren auf Natur-Trails.
> Das Budget macht's halt schwierig, was anderes als Einsteiger-CC Hardtails zu finden, die "neu" ins Preislimit passen.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mich beim Probefahren nicht zu sehr auf eine Kategorie beschränken, sondern ganz ergebnisoffen mal alles durchprobieren. Also auch mal auf ein eigentlich viel zu teures Fully draufsetzen. Könnte durchaus sein, dass du hinterher sagst, dass dir das viel besser taugt. Wenn du dir dann sicher bist, was du genau "brauchst" oder willst, kann man immer noch bei gebrauchten Rädern schauen, ob sich da nicht was findet, was dann auch ins Budget passt ... sofern Gebraucht-Kauf für dich in Frage käme.



Du hast hier ja schon wertvolle Tipps bekommen.
Was meinst Du denn nun mit springen und brettern?
Wie alt und groß bist Du?
Falls Du eher bergablastig fahren möchtest, eben auch springst und es Dir weniger um effizientes bergaufradeln ankommt,
dann wäre dies vielleicht etwas:
http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-hardtail/gravity/kiez-040-8-speed/
13,2 kg, beim Händler das vordere Kettenblatt auf ein 32er wechseln lassen und man kommt die gemäßigten Anstiege hoch.
Kostet 669.- Euro

Und Du hast noch Geld übrig für Protektoren usw. - sofern Du denn springen usw. möchtest.

Dieses Rad nur als Ergänzung zu den Vorschlägen guter Vernunftsräder der Anderen 
Ich finde übrigens Tektrobremsen für Ihren Preis garnicht so verkehrt.
Man darf nicht vergessen, daß die viele Userinnen dieses Forums für das Geld der hier besprochenen Kompletträder eine Federgabel kaufen, somit natürlich eine andere Sichtweise haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juni 2013)

Mal noch erwÃ¤hnt.
Ich habe mir hier im Bikemarkt ein gebrauchtes All Mountain/ Enduro fÃ¼r ca. 650â¬ gekauft und bin dabei es umzubauen. Habe mitlerweile schon wieder Ã¼ber 400â¬ ausgegeben und es werden weitere Kosten folgen. Allerdings war es mir das auch Wert weil ich selber gerne was um/aufbauen wollte.

Falls Du also im Bikemarkt Ã¼ber ein SchnÃ¤ppchen stolperst und nichts mehr reinstecken willst, dann poste doch mal den Link und wir schauen drÃ¼ber 

Edit:

Das Kiez ist auch ein klasse Rad welches man gut und gerne empfehlen kann 

Edit2:

Hab mal kurz im Bikemarkt gestÃ¶bert.

Sehr schÃ¶nes Hardtail:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/179510-cube-custom-aufbau-cube-reaction-team

Ein All Mountain/Enduro was Berg ab viel Freude bereitet aber auch noch Tourentauglich ist (wÃ¤re mein Favorit).
Die Gabel (Pike- fahre selbst ein Ã¤lteres Pike Modell) ist zwar Ã¤lter dafÃ¼r aber recht steif und hÃ¤lt gut was aus 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178941-ghost-dual-rt


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin etwa 1,70 und wiege 58kg...naja ich will schon speed kriegen..aber auch mal nen kiesberg runterjagen auch ein höherer sprung von rampen oder was der wald so hergibt. vorallem die reifen sollten ordentlich grip haben. zu schwer sollte das bike auch nicht sein, weil ich ja auf berge rauf will und da muss ich das bike tragen..eigentlich sollte es für alles brauchbar sein...der rahmen sollte einiges aushalten bei meinem jetztigen bulls bete ich immer schon das mir der rahmen nicht bricht
das bulls hatte mir ganz gut gefallen.. =(


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2013)

Also, bei 1,70 m Körperlänge sollte sich die Suche entspannt gestalten. Im Bikemarkt sind so einige Fullys bis 1000 Euronen mit etwas mehr an Federweg und passabler bis guter Ausstattung drin. Wenn das Angebot schon etwas länger drin ist kann man meistens noch etwas runterhandeln. Wegen der Größe aber auf alle Fälle eine unverbindliche Probefahrt mit dem Verkäufer vereinbaren (und vorher mal Räder von Freunden fahren, welche ungefähr die gleiche Größe haben wie Du um die Suche etwas einzugrenzen), sowie jemanden mitnehmen, der sich auskennt. Nicht, dass z.B. Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Kette, ect. völlig abgenudelt sind und Du erst einmal den kompletten Antrieb erneuern musst.


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Haibike Mountainbike als DRT Pro Version!
Rahmenhöhe 40cm !

Specs:
Rahmen: Aluminium 6061 DRT
Gabel: Federgabel Suntour Duro DJ-E, Federung: Stahlfeder/Elastomer, Federweg: 100 mm
Schaltwerk: Suntour Duro 730 SGX, 18-Gang
Schalthebel: Suntour SL-Duro, Daumenschalthebel mit Ganganzeige
Kassette: Shimano HG 50, 11-32 Zähne, 9-fach
Kurbelsatz: Suntour Duro-D, Zähne: 32-22 mit Bashguard
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, 180/160 mm Disc

oder stevens f9 comp


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Frauke25 schrieb:


> ....auch ein *höherer* sprung von rampen ... vorallem die reifen sollten ordentlich grip haben. zu schwer sollte das bike auch nicht sein, weil ich ja auf berge rauf will und da muss ich das bike *tragen*...



Was meinst Du mit "höher"? 1 Meter oder höher?
Falls Du richtig springen möchtest und vielleicht nicht immer sauber landest, schränkt das die Auswahl ein, auch bei 58 kg Körpergewicht.
Reifen mit Grip kann man nachrüsten oder tauschen.
Rauftragen, Du meinst also so was wie neudeutsch "bikebergsteigen"?

Und Du bist jahrelang nicht gefahren und wenn dann nur mit Deinem MtB, das Du mit 15 Jahren hattest? Respekt...


----------



## Frauke25 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich häng an meinem alten Bulls, hat schon viel mitgemacht und hält wie doof irgendwie. Echt ein geiles Teil, weil auch gar nicht mehr was es gekostet hatte. es stand auch dann mal wieder lang, aber es ist echt ein geiles teil nur so langsam geht das vertrauen verloren. 1 meter auf jeden fall die landung ist dabei auch schon mal schmerzhaft aber ich bin ja auch keine princess nicht wahr

ich glaub ich hab mich entschieden...
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/FUJI-Panic-2-0-Mountainbike____349632.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Frauke25 schrieb:


> Also ich bin etwa 1,70 und wiege 58kg...naja ich will schon speed kriegen..aber auch mal nen kiesberg runterjagen auch ein höherer sprung von rampen oder was der wald so hergibt. vorallem die reifen sollten ordentlich grip haben. zu schwer sollte das bike auch nicht sein, weil ich ja auf berge rauf will und da muss ich das bike tragen..eigentlich sollte es für alles brauchbar sein...der rahmen sollte einiges aushalten bei meinem jetztigen bulls bete ich immer schon das mir der rahmen nicht bricht
> das bulls hatte mir ganz gut gefallen.. =(



ich versuche mal, zusammenzufassen: 

hohe Sprünge und runterjagen -> DH/FR 
ordentlich Speed und leichtes Rad -> CC
Bike rauftrage -> Bikebergsteigen/Vertriden?
einiges aushalten soll's, kosten soll's nix

Sehr ambitioniert für den Anfang  Respekt!

Ich schätze mal, es gibt schon Fahrräder, die all das sehr gut können. Die kosten dann aber auch soviel, wie du ausgeben willst, nur mit einer Null dahinter (vor dem Komma) 

All die Einsteiger-Hardtails, die da oben verlinkt sind, und wofür du dich jetzt entschieden hast (ganz ohne Probefahrt und Ahnung??), werden dein ambitioniertes Programm wahrscheinlich nicht lange mitmachen, und du wirst wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz so viel Spaß damit haben, wenn du das wirklich alles durchziehst, was du da aufgeschrieben hast. Sehr leicht sind sie auch nicht, eher so mittelmäßig. Den CC-Teil wird das Rädchen schon schaffen, aber ob das mit den 1m-Drops auf Dauer gutgeht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dafür wäre dann eher das Bergamont Kiez, das Votec Tox verlinkt hat, geeigneter... wobei das dann halt nicht für Speed bergauf sorgt. Schwierig 

Ich finde deine Entscheidung ziemlich voreilig. Du hast noch nichts probiert, und laut eigenem Bekunden keine Ahnung, das Geld sitzt nicht wirklich locker, aber trotzdem willst du's nach 1Tag Internetrecherche zum Fenster rausschmeißen? Würde ich nicht machen, sondern mir ein wenig mehr Zeit lassen, mich zu informieren, und rauszufinden, was möglich ist und was ich wirklich will. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## laterra (4. Juni 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach würde das hier bei ähnlichem Preis besser zu deinem Einsatzgebiet passen und hat bessere Komponenten:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ox-talas-formula-shimano-slx-xt-etc-anschauen

Das Gewicht müsste man noch mal erfragen und die Reifen würde ich wohl auswechseln.


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Juni 2013)

Hast Du dir das wie oben schon erwähnt mal angesehen? 


http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178941-ghost-dual-rt
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juni 2013)

Das Fully von 2007 finde ich ziemlich teuer, habe letztes Jahr ein Steppenwolf Tycoon aus demselben Baujahr und besser ausgestattet für 750 EUR verkauft.

Aber das von laterra verlinkte Hardtail klingt gut und ist wohl überhaupt kein Vergleich zu dem fabrikneuen Schrott, den du dir da zulegen willst. Ich glaub nicht, dass du an dem Fuji lange Freude haben wirst, wenn du wirklich das damit machst, was du beschreibst. Das ist schon bißchen Augenwischerei mit dem XT-Schaltwerk, die anderen Komponenten sind zum Großteil Billigware. 
Wenn du wirklich richtig fahren willst und dich nicht auskennst, führt kein Weg an Probefahrten beim Händler vorbei. Es gibt Bikes, die einem wirklich gut gefallen und die ganz viele andere Leute fahren und trotzdem fühlt man sich nicht wohl drauf. Zudem gibt´s auch Räder, die fahren sich, als würde man einen Treibanker hinter sich herziehen, andere fahren sich so nervös, da kann man keine 10m wirklich geradeaus fahren. Probier es selbst aus, und du wirst schon Unterschiede feststellen. Wenn man ein gutes Rad haben will, das auch zu einem passt, muss man halt auch etwas Mühe investieren, ist halt kein T-Shirt aus dem Internet.


----------



## gobo (4. Juni 2013)

auf die gefahr hin das ihr mich steinigen werdet aber für ein gutes bike würde ich mal auf ebay-kleinanzeigen schauen weil da die preise noch human sind!!da lohnt es sich auch mal bei den grösseren marken zu schauen!hab für mein cannondale moto 160/160 950 schleifen bezahlt und vom zustand her ist der jung das teil kaum gefahren!!!fast wie neu!
das rad ist von 2009,bilder im album.
solltest du was finden kannste es ja hier einstellen und die mädels schauen es sich dann mal an!einfacher gehts net.fuji ist schrott für das was du vor hast!


----------



## Nine-Race (4. Juni 2013)

Also grundsätzlich zu sagen "Bulls werde ich meiden" ist jetzt auch ein bisschen weit hergeholt... Die haben einfach nen nicht so guten Ruf. Und der kommt meiner Meinung nach aber hauptsächlich von den vielen kleinen Händlern, denen die ZEG mit ihren zum Teil richtig guten Kampfpreisen auf die Nerven geht. Qualitativ stehen Bulls Bikes anderen Marken nicht nach und komischerweise werden auf dem "Billigschrott" auch Titel eingefahren...  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_BULLS

Dazu kommt dann noch die Preisklasse in der Du Dich bewegst. Da fallen mir wenige Hersteller ein, die da im Fully-Bereich was akzeptables anbieten. Genau genommen sogar gar keiner...
Nach Deiner Liste was Du alles mit dem Rad so anstellen willst, würde ich mit nem Fully nicht unter 2.500,- EUR einsteigen. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach dafür nicht ausgelegt. 

Die beste Alternative wird sein, Dir was anständiges gebrauchtes für um die 1.000,- EUR zu besorgen.
Was das nun aber genau für ne Marke/Modell sein soll musst Du selbst entscheiden. Und das geht eigentlich am besten nur durch draufsitzen, ausprobieren und fahren.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juni 2013)

Zum einen, Bulls ist eine zweigeteilte Marke, die einerseits den Massenmarkt im billigen Segment bedient (das ist das Bike, da Du da rausgesucht hast) und andererseits absolute Top-Bikes anbietet (es gibt ja z.B. zwei Bulls Teams, die im Cape Epic immer mit auf dem Siegertreppchen stehen, zusammen mit Specialized, Scott...).

Wenn Du ein ziemlich beschränktes Budget hast und für EUR 800,- was kaufen willst, bekommst Du ein Bike, das von ZEG (der Einkaufsverband) für vielleicht EUR 500,- designed wurde, damit noch genügend Marge für die Händler bleibt. Du bekommst also ein nagelneues Bike für EUR 500,- im Materialwert. Damit kannst Du problemlos im Wald spazieren fahren und auch zur Schule/Baggersee. Mehr ist da nicht drin, wenn Du es nicht kaputt machen willst (e.g. Suntour XCM... vergiss sie, ich hatte sie, taugt nichts für ernsthafte Sachen). 

Alternativ (und besser) schaust Du im (professionellen) Gebrauchtmarkt nach einem Top-Bike, das schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat und dennoch gut in Schuss ist. Für EUR 800,- kriegst Du mit Glück etwas in der Stumpjumper/Safire (oder wie die Damen Modelle heissen) Klasse aus 2007 bis 2010. Das gleiche auch mit Hardtails. Das sind Bikes, die auf einen Endpreis um EUR 2000-2800 designed wurden. Aber Preise fallen bekanntlich unglaublich schnell mit den Jahren.
Viele Bikes wurden mal gekauft, dann war der Berg zu steil (das Wetter zu schlecht, die Kondition zu mies etc.) und das Bike mumifizierte im Keller und muss nun weg. Das wäre Deine Chance.

Für Dein Geld kannst Du also analog "...einen nagelneuen Polo kaufen, oder das Porsche Cabrio der älteren Dame, die ihn immer nur in der Garage stehen hatte."


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Für Dein Geld kannst Du also analog "...einen nagelneuen Polo kaufen, oder das Porsche Cabrio der älteren Dame, die ihn immer nur in der Garage stehen hatte."



Hey, beleidige hier keine Polo-Fahrer. Da kriegt man wenigstens 3 Bikes rein. Mach das mal mit Omas Porsche Cabrio 

(sorry für OT *undweg*)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juni 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Für Dein Geld kannst Du also analog "...einen nagelneuen Polo kaufen, oder das Porsche Cabrio der älteren Dame, die ihn immer nur in der Garage stehen hatte."



Der Vergleich hinkt ja wirklich etwas. Da muss man sich eher fragen, ob neuen Dacia oder gebrauchten Polo.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ja wirklich etwas. Da muss man sich eher fragen, ob neuen Dacia oder gebrauchten Polo.



Na ich weiss nicht. Ein 2010er Stumpjumper FSR würde ich nicht als gebrauchten Polo bezeichnen, sondern schon eher als Mercedes oder Porsche.

Auch wenn das Bike 3 Jahre alt wäre, ist es immer noch etliche Klassen höher angesiedelt als das gleichteure Bullshit von ZEG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (4. Juni 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte natürlich Bulls!  (freud'scher Vertipper)


----------



## Frauke25 (5. Juni 2013)

oh ich hasse es ein  neues bike zu kaufen ohne 2000 in der tasche zu  haben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2013)

Verkauft Specialized eigentlich die rosaroten Brillen gleich mit?  
Vielleicht kann man Autos und Radl auch nicht so einfach vergleichen


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2013)

Frauke25 schrieb:


> oh ich hasse es ein  neues bike zu kaufen ohne 2000 in der tasche zu  haben



kein Grund, traurig zu sein. Du bekommst auch für weniger als 2000 ein gutes Rad. 
Du musst nur deinen Hintern hochkriegen, und dich selbst informieren, und rausbekommen, was du wirklich willst. Das Forum kann dir nicht alles auf dem Silbertablett präsentieren, schon gar nicht deine eigenen Vorlieben 

Je höher die eigenen Ansprüche (und deine Einsatz-Auflistung ist nicht gerade tiefstapelnd) und je niedriger dabei das Budget, desto mehr Arbeit muss man da reinstecken, um das zu bekommen, was man braucht und will. Zuerst wie schon tausend mal gesagt: informieren, informieren, informieren, testen, testen, testen. Ein wenig technisches Verständnis gehört halt auch dazu (umso mehr bei Gebrauchtkauf, um den du imho nicht herumkommen wirst), und wenn du keinen Bekannten hast, der das mitbringt, muss du's dir halt selber anlesen. Ich hab mir auch alles selber beigebracht, was mit Fahrrädern zu tun hat, und es hat mich weder umgebracht, noch dümmer gemacht, und vom Radfahren hat's mich auch nicht abgehalten.
Es ist nicht unmöglich.

Ran an den Speck


----------



## alf2013 (5. Juni 2013)

zuerst zum aspekt preis:

komplette slx-gruppe: 300,-
bremsen: ca. 250,- (avid elix 9 zb.)
laufräder: ca. 250,- (ab diesem preis bekommst etwas halbwegs anständiges)
gabel: ca. 350,- (rockshox - zb. reba solo air
rahmen: ca. 600,- (zb. cotic soul oder bfe. ragley und on+one sind etwas günstiger)
reifen, vorbau, lenker, sattel und sattelstütze: ca. 250,-
kleinteile: 100,- 
zusammenbau: 100,-

also neu knappe 2000,- für ein hardtail, was für deinen einsatzzweck geeignet wäre und es auch entsprechend aushält.

da du ja wesentlich weniger geld zur verfügung hast, führt mmn am gebrauchtkauf kein weg vorbei. 

ein fully gebraucht bekommst du zu deiner preisvorstellung überhaupt nicht (wenn es was gescheites sein soll). ausnahmen bestätigen die regel - aber eben seeehr unwahrscheinlich.

ein gebrauchtes hardtail, federweg zwischen 120 - 140 mm, breite reifen. das kommt bei deinem einsatzzweck dann hin. preislich möglich. und wennst glück hast, findest eines hier im bikemarkt /ebay /willhaben / bikeboard.

alles andere ist mmn keine so gute idee. wenn du jetzt NUR nach dem preis kaufst, kommt es dir wesentlich teurer. weil das ding ziemlich bald kaputt sein wird. und dann entweder die rep oder die neuanschaffung wieder alles über den haufen wirft ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juni 2013)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen incl. Steuersatz in Größe S für 499,00 Öcken drin. S bedeutet beim Helius FR eine Sattelrohrlänge von 42,5 cm. Für 170 cm Körperlänge könnte das passen. Der Rahmen ist von 2007, also für ein Nicolai fast neu. Federweg von 115-163 mm möglich. Das wäre schon mal ein vernünftiger Anfang. Wenn ich etwas größer wäre, würde der Rahmen schon längst bei mir sein.

Und ich habe gerade gesehen, der Verkäufer würde auch noch den Rest des Rades mit verkaufen. Wenn der Preis für die Komponenten genauso günstig ist... Sind jedenfalls keine schlechten Teile dabei.


----------

